# Hiding ignored posters?



## Debian (28 May 2010)

Is there a way to completely hide members on the ignore list?

I'm afraid that I've given in, there's one member who always winds me up so much that I did the unheard of action of putting him (I assume it's a him) on my ignore list. First time ever on any forum I've ever been on but there we are.

All posts by the said member are hidden but annoyingly there is a message on the thread that says "this message is hidden because {name} is on your ignore list". I would rather not even know that the person had posted, it's almost more annoying knowing he's posted an unreadable message than actually reading the message , is there any way of losing all trace of ignored members?


----------



## Shaun (28 May 2010)

No.

That's how the ignore feature is set-up to work and can't be modified on an individual basis.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## yello (28 May 2010)

Fret not Debian, you're not alone. I've asked about this in the past and gathered it's not possible. I've only got 1 (or is it 2??) on my ignore list but I also ignore a couple of forums too. It works ok, I rarely cross paths with them, but the rest is down to simply ignoring the posts they start.

Oh.... you probably can't read this can you?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 May 2010)

Oooooh - go on - who is it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2010)

Is it me? You complete and utter tosspot!!


----------



## Debian (28 May 2010)

yello said:


> Oh.... you probably can't read this can you?



Sorry, did you say something?


----------



## Dan B (28 May 2010)

If you have the javascript chops (with a username of "Debian" I'm sure you have the tech skills) I'm sure you could hack up something client-side with a greasemonkey script


----------



## Debian (28 May 2010)

Admin said:


> No.
> 
> That's how the ignore feature is set-up to work and can't be modified on an individual basis.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying. It just seems a tad daft that you "ignore" someone but then every time that person posts you get the fact rubbed in your face


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2010)

coruskate said:


> If you have the javascript chops (with a username of "Debian" I'm sure you have the tech skills) I'm sure you could hack up something client-side with a greasemonkey script



Is any of that English?


----------



## darkstar (28 May 2010)

Didn't even know you could block people?? I may well have blocked a few times


----------



## Debian (28 May 2010)

coruskate said:


> If you have the javascript chops (with a username of "Debian" I'm sure you have the tech skills) I'm sure you could hack up something client-side with a greasemonkey script



Possibly.

But then I post / read here on at least six (possibly more) different computers and a couple of mobile devices. The admin overhead wouldn't be worth it, plus the fact that not all the PCs are "owned" by me so I couldn't just modify them willy-nilly anyway.

Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 May 2010)

Ignore lists are about as bad as the person who is annoying you in the first place IMHO.

If you would rather hide away than stand up to them then ...well, what can I say??

Anyway, go on, tell us who it is!!


----------



## Debian (28 May 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Ignore lists are about as bad as the person who is annoying you in the first place IMHO.
> 
> If you would rather hide away than stand up to them then ...well, what can I say??
> 
> Anyway, go on, tell us who it is!!



It's not like that. It's not a matter of not wanting to stand up to him, it's just that their posts are just so tiresome and snippy that it just wears me down mentally. It's just sniping / trolling for the sake of it and not always aimed at me personally so there's nothing to fight, I'm just bored with it.

It's a bit like being forced to watch Jonathon Ross - it's not personal, just bloody irritating!


----------



## darkstar (28 May 2010)

Debian said:


> It's not like that. It's not a matter of not wanting to stand up to them, it's just that their posts are just so tiresome and snippy that it just wears me down mentally. It's just sniping / trolling for the sake of it and not always aimed at me personally so there's nothing to fight, I'm just bored with it.


It's just not Cricket is it Debian?


----------



## Debian (28 May 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is any of that English?



Sadly, to me, yes.


----------



## Debian (28 May 2010)

darkstar said:


> It's just not Cricket is it Debian?



Sorry, did you say something?

.
.
..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2010)

coruskate said:


> with a username of "Debian" I'm sure you have the tech skills



Just Googled Debian - I thought you were called Ian and your missus was Debbie


----------



## Debian (28 May 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just Googled Debian - I thought you were called Ian and your missus was Debbie



LOL! 

Though it's a little out of date now as I've gone over to Ubuntu (which is based on Debian) and Karoshi (also based on Ubuntu).


----------



## yello (28 May 2010)

Debian said:


> Sadly, to me, yes.



+1


----------



## rich p (28 May 2010)

We shouldn't have a guessing game as to who the culprit is.

is it greedo?

There's a few that irritate me but I quite like a being wound up!


----------



## Greedo (28 May 2010)

rich p said:


> We shouldn't have a guessing game as to who the culprit is.
> 
> is it greedo?
> 
> There's a few that irritate me but I quite like a being wound up!



I'd bet it was me too 

Might of known you'd say so too


----------



## Debian (28 May 2010)

Debian said:


> LOL!
> 
> Though it's a little out of date now as I've gone over to Ubuntu (which is based on Debian) and Karoshi (also based on Ubuntu).



Actually, maybe I should clarify that previously Karoshi was based on Mandriva but the latest Karoshi incarnation is based on Ubuntu 10.04


----------



## Debian (28 May 2010)

It's no-one on this thread so far.


----------



## Greedo (28 May 2010)

Debian said:


> It's no-one on this thread so far.



Oh well that's me lost my money 

There you go Auld yin. GIT IT UP YEH!!!!


----------



## rich p (28 May 2010)

Greedo said:


> Oh well that's me lost my money
> 
> There you go Auld yin. GIT IT UP YEH!!!!





Who loves ya baby!


----------



## Debian (28 May 2010)

I quite enjoy reading Greedo's threads / posts


----------



## Dayvo (28 May 2010)

rich p said:


> There's a few that irritate me but *I quite like a being wound up*!



I know whatta ya mean, Richie!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (28 May 2010)

*this message is hidden because Sh4rkyBloke has put himself on your ignore list










*


----------



## 661-Pete (28 May 2010)

The idea goes a long way back in time ....


----------



## Theseus (28 May 2010)

661-Pete said:


> The idea goes a long way back in time ....



I used to have a 4 of them, the 4th had his hands over his crotch.


----------



## Norm (28 May 2010)

Debian said:


> LOL!
> 
> Though it's a little out of date now as I've gone over to Ubuntu (which is based on Debian) and Karoshi (also based on Ubuntu).


For some reason, Karoshi strikes me as being a pretty good user name. 



rich p said:


> We shouldn't have a guessing game as to who the culprit is.


It'll all become clear when he doesn't comment on this post.



Touche said:


> I used to have a 4 of them, the 4th had his hands over his crotch.


Ah, the infamous "Speak no evil. See no evil. Hear no evil. Masturbate furiously".


----------



## 661-Pete (28 May 2010)

Touche said:


> I used to have a 4 of them, the 4th had his hands over his crotch.





Norm said:


> Ah, the infamous "Speak no evil. See no evil. Hear no evil. M******te furiously".


[asterisked just in case the Mods take a view...]
That mode of communication is not yet available via the CycleChat forum. But I've no doubt that, given time, technology will find the way!


----------



## Yellow Fang (28 May 2010)

Why don't you put a few people you don't mind on your ignore list? That way when you get a message about someone on your ignore list having posted a message, you won't know for sure it's User3143.


----------



## potsy (28 May 2010)

Yellow Fang said:


> Why don't you put a few people you don't mind on your ignore list? That way when you get a message about someone on your ignore list having posted a message, you won't know for sure it's User3143.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> *this message is hidden because Sh4rkyBloke has put himself on your ignore list
> 
> *



Aww crap, what have I done??


----------



## 4F (29 May 2010)

User3143 said:


> Correct - someone may want to quote this just to put Debains mind at peace. It's me by the way - 100% sure of it.



My money would be on you Lee as well, you have this certain effect on some.


----------



## Norm (29 May 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Aww crap, what have I done??


Fallen for it?


----------



## Jane Smart (31 May 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Aww crap, what have I done??


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jun 2010)

here's another thought....would it be possible to 'blank' quotes from someone on your ignore list? What I mean is this - if A is on your ignore list, and B quotes him or her (I have both on my exceptionally long ignore list) then you see the quote. Would it be possible to 'blank' the quote?

And if DanB tells me how it can be done, using words I've never heard of, he can come round my place and do it for himself!


----------



## Shaun (1 Jun 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> here's another thought....would it be possible to 'blank' quotes from someone on your ignore list? What I mean is this - if A is on your ignore list, and B quotes him or her (I have both on my exceptionally long ignore list) then you see the quote. Would it be possible to 'blank' the quote?



It may be possible, but as I'm moving everything over to a new software platform it's not something I'm going to look into just yet.

Once we've moved have a look at how it works, and if it doesn't block quotes, post back here on this thread and I'll look into it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## SavageHoutkop (1 Jun 2010)

that made me laugh!


----------



## MacB (1 Jun 2010)

My ignore list is basically skim reading, I tried using the official ignore function for a couple of posters. However I tend to use the forum via the newposts option. Even if someone is on your ignore list their posts still trigger a thread moving on to the list. I also found the message that someone on your ignore list ahd posted but you'd chosen not to see it more irritating than the posts themselves.


----------



## theclaud (4 Jun 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> here's another thought....would it be possible to 'blank' quotes from someone on your ignore list?



Are you trying to spoil my fun?


----------



## 661-Pete (5 Jun 2010)

At the very least, Shaun, and this is being serious: *make all the 'ignore' lists public please*! I see no reason whatever why this data should not be visible in members' profiles when you click on them.

It seems particularly perverse, when a forummer who boasts about having a lengthy ignore list, then launches an information-gathering thread like [thread=63248]this one[/thread]. Perverse indeed! I think you understand what I mean.


----------



## Shaun (5 Jun 2010)

Unfortunately it's not something I can do anything about really; it's a built-in software feature that doesn't offer any options to tailor it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

